# Vp70



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Anybody ever have one of these? Any thoughts on them? I've been looking around for one, can't seem to find a stable price.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Unique as they're the original polymer pistol. They have THE worst trigger you'll ever experience though. They do feel good in the hnd though and shoot pretty darn good. They're easily available and a decent one, complete should set you back somewhere in the $400-$600 range depending on condition and completeness of the pkg.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Do any of the packages come with the almighty shoulder-stock? I saw it fired on mail call once, looks fun.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Kennedy124 said:


> Do any of the packages come with the almighty shoulder-stock? I saw it fired on mail call once, looks fun.


A stock on a handgun would be considered a short bbl rifle and would have to be registered with the ATF or if caught you would face jail time.

They have one over at my local shop for about $340. Novel pistols but nothing I would want for defense.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

-gunut- said:


> A stock on a handgun would be considered a short bbl rifle and would have to be registered with the ATF or if caught you would face jail time.
> 
> They have one over at my local shop for about $340. Novel pistols but nothing I would want for defense.


Wouldn't call any firearm a "novel pistol". If it shoots, it can be made into a defense weapon.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

For me it would be a collector.

The Trigger is heavy - I owned one for a short time and was forced to sale it. Believe I paid 350 for it (15years ago). Neat gun, sights good for the intended use - not target sights - holsters may be tought to find. I did shoot several IPSC matches with it back then - Trigger was ugly for this type of match.

:smt1099 

Last couple I remember seeing were in the 550 to 850.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Kennedy124 said:


> Wouldn't call any firearm a "novel pistol". If it shoots, it can be made into a defense weapon.


Very true. I just would not buy one for defensive purposes. That is my opinion though.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have never owned one, just looked at them a lot at gun shows. Usually see them in the $400 range around here. Even though I like and collect H&K pistols, the trigger pull, and price and availability of mags turned me off.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

here you go


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

uncut said:


> here you go


Haha I see what you mean by the trigger being fugly.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Kennedy124 said:


> Do any of the packages come with the almighty shoulder-stock? I saw it fired on mail call once, looks fun.


 On the stocked models, it goes beyond being an SBR. The law enforcement models were designed so that when you attached the stock on the rear of the pistol, the stock itself had a selector switch to coincide with the trigger mechanism that the stock locked onto. therefore you had a choice between semi-auto and three-round burst, turning it into a submachine gun. Damn, I missed that episode of Mail Call, it probably showed what I'm talking about.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hevchev50 said:


> On the stocked models, it goes beyond being an SBR. The law enforcement models were designed so that when you attached the stock on the rear of the pistol, the stock itself had a selector switch to coincide with the trigger mechanism that the stock locked onto. therefore you had a choice between semi-auto and three-round burst, turning it into a submachine gun. Damn, I missed that episode of Mail Call, it probably showed what I'm talking about.


Don't you worry

http://www.hkpro.com/video/VP70Z-VP70M.mov


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes, me like. Me like a lot! I went ahead and put it in my files. Thanks gunut.:mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hevchev50 said:


> Yes, me like. Me like a lot! I went ahead and put it in my files. Thanks gunut.:mrgreen:


No problem :smt033


----------

